# Red Algae



## spill50 (28 Jun 2012)

Anyone any idea what kind of algae this is, and what causes it? 






Not seen red algae before, it actually looks quite striking against the green hc and hair grass.


----------



## johnski (28 Jun 2012)

Red cyanobacteria possibly? I think you treat it like BGA.


----------



## spill50 (28 Jun 2012)

Could be, does Cyanobacteria grow like that?


----------



## johnski (28 Jun 2012)

spill50 said:
			
		

> Could be, does Cyanobacteria grow like that?



I dunno, yours does seem more hairy than slimy. (that sounds a bit.. ..) 

Has it always been red? Is it not dead BBA or something maybe?


----------



## Ady34 (28 Jun 2012)

looks like staghorn thats dying due to liquid carbon.


----------



## adamhawk (28 Jun 2012)

Looks quite nice though.


----------



## spill50 (28 Jun 2012)

Yeah it's always been red, I am dosing easy carbo so it could well be be dying staghorn.

I almost wish it would stay like that


----------



## clonitza (29 Jun 2012)

Neat! That's an algae I would keep!


----------



## Mick.Dk (1 Jul 2012)

defenitely looks like staghorn dying from easy carbo
Mick


----------

